# Experience calculation between ACS assessment date and EOI submission date



## kraviraj82 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi All,
Please can you help me on this
I have queries on counting work experience based on ACS assessment date and EOI submission date.

I am Master in Mechanical engineering and having 8 years of experience in IT industry in a same company and planning to apply as System Analyst.
As per the ACS and from various forums, I understand 4yrs of exp will be deducted.
Assume I apply *ACS now-March,2015* and get certified for 4yrs

If I *submit EOI after one year i.e. in July 2016* , What exp will be counted to claim points, will it be 4yrs (5 points) or 5yrs (10 points) by July,2016 ?

Thanks
Ravi


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

If you have 8 years relevant experience and ACS deducts 4 years, as of March 2015 you would get a positive skills assessment showing you have 4 years relevant experience. In July 2016 you could then claim you have 5 years experience as long as you can provide sufficient evidence that you've continued to work in the same occupation.


----------



## kraviraj82 (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks a lot for your quick answer


----------



## kraviraj82 (Feb 10, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> If you have 8 years relevant experience and ACS deducts 4 years, as of March 2015 you would get a positive skills assessment showing you have 4 years relevant experience. In July 2016 you could then claim you have 5 years experience as long as you can provide sufficient evidence that you've continued to work in the same occupation.


Hi Maggie,

Can you pl also tell me under which ICT category I fall.

I have Masters in Mechanical Engineering with 25% ICT content completed 2007 and working as Business analyst since 2007 in an IT company.
I am also SAP Certified functional consultant, if that in case is also assessed in ACS.
As per ANZSCO my role fits under 261112 - Systems Analysts and I am panning to apply the same.

As per ACS my qualification falls under Non ICT.
But I have seen many people with BE in electrical engineering being considered under ICT Minor. (In INDIA whether it is EEE or mechanical the ICT content is very minimal)
I am not sure under which ICT category I fall whether it is ICT Major/ICT Minor/Non ICT ?

Pl clarify

Thanks
Ravi


----------



## Pareet (Aug 23, 2015)

This is very informative. As i am also going through same situation.

Thanks for the reply


----------



## Khurramsb (Feb 2, 2016)

*Post assessment experience*

hi!

I have total 10 years of experience in IT industry and recently got positive assessment from ACS. The assessment after deduction shows that i have 7 years and 11 months of skilled employement, now if i submit my EOI (remaining on the same job)in the month of April 2016, then will DIBP consider my 2 months post assessment experience and make it equivalent to 8 years (for claiming 15 points in experience)?

kindly clarify,

thankyou


----------

